# Breakfast pizza



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2020)

Just happened to see a couple pics I never posted, so thought I would add to the breakfast section.
This pizza actually came about by trying to find a way to get rid of a jar of cheese whiz.  The only time we buy it is to make a batch of grandma's scalloped potatoes...which doesn't use alot of it. We always end up throwing the rest out, until now.
Just used a store bought pizza dough, sometimes we pre bake it a little but didn't do so this time. Fried up some bacon bits, caramelized onions in bacon grease,  drained some of the grease then made scrambled eggs in remaining grease. Spread cheese whiz on for sauce,  top with eggs, bacon bits, and onions then top with some shredded mozzarella and cheddar cheese.  Bake according to directions for pizza dough. 














It turned out amazing! Crust was perfect and it was filling.  Four of us ate it and were all full afterwards.  I apologize for not many pics but it was an afterthought...plus you all have seen bacon and eggs frying. 

Thanks for looking 
Ryan


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 23, 2020)

Is that a cast iron pizza pan?
That would fit in my 560.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

Looks very good. I've had breakfast pizza before. Never made it though. I really like the CI pan. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 23, 2020)

I was thinking about smoked pizza last night.
Wife & I went to a Farm to Fork pizza place in Chico last night.
We had smoked chicken on one half.
I was told that the Prep Cook smokes it up on the back porch every morning in an offset smoker.


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 23, 2020)

Ryan...I gotta say, that looks fantastic!! I'm done with breakfasts for this weekend but I have every intention of stealing this for next weekend. There is just no way I can't make this. Big WOW and a big LIKE!!

I'll be posting my Redneck Breakfast a bit later
Robert


----------



## xray (Feb 23, 2020)

Ryan that looks good!! I could take a couple slices for breakfast!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 23, 2020)

Great looking pizza! Nice way to use up the cheese whiz! I'm with the others too nice CI pan!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Is that a cast iron pizza pan?
> That would fit in my 560.


Yes it is



Steve H said:


> Looks very good. I've had breakfast pizza before. Never made it though. I really like the CI pan. Where did you get it from?


Just asked my wife and she doesn't remember.  I  thought maybe Amazon,  she didn't think so...thought she maybe ordered out of some magazine.  I guess we both have crs! There's no markings on it, the od is 13 3/4" the od at handles is 16 5/8".  

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 23, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I really like the CI pan. Where did you get it from?



Steve...I have one virtually identical to that. I believe I got it at Academy. Not positive but it's worth a look.

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> I was thinking about smoked pizza last night.
> Wife & I went to a Farm to Fork pizza place in Chico last night.
> We had smoked chicken on one half.
> I was told that the Prep Cook smokes it up on the back porch every morning in an offset smoker.


Sounds good!  And thanks for the like. Quite some time ago my son wanted to try a chicken and waffle pizza...wasn't bad but prolly won't do it again.  Not a big fan of chicken and waffles myself.







Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> Just asked my wife and she doesn't remember.  I  thought maybe Amazon,  she didn't think so...thought she maybe ordered out of some magazine.  I guess we both have crs! There's no markings on it, the od is 13 3/4" the od at handles is 16 5/8".
> ...



Thank you. I'll need to look into them.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Steve...I have one virtually identical to that. I believe I got it at Academy. Not positive but it's worth a look.
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Ryan...I gotta say, that looks fantastic!! I'm done with breakfasts for this weekend but I have every intention of stealing this for next weekend. There is just no way I can't make this. Big WOW and a big LIKE!!
> 
> I'll be posting my Redneck Breakfast a bit later
> Robert


Thanks Robert and thanks for the like. I'll be looking forward to seeing it, I'm interested to see what you come up with...you always do such a good job.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2020)

xray said:


> Ryan that looks good!! I could take a couple slices for breakfast!


Thanks, should make another one...think we have more cheese whiz left! Thanks for the like 

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Great looking pizza! Nice way to use up the cheese whiz! I'm with the others too nice CI pan!


Thanks! I should try making a pizza on the grill or kettle since I have the pan...maybe when it warms up a bit

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 23, 2020)

Thanks 

 kruizer
  and 

 Steve H
  for the likes.  Steve, maybe we should look into getting you a pair of cast iron shoes for the kitchen...

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 23, 2020)

That maybe a good idea Ryan!!!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 24, 2020)

Ok Ryan, that there are a couple of nice lookin' pizzas.

Kudos on the creativity, and damn it's breakfast time and I just read Roberts post and now this....calling a time out to head for the kitchen.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 24, 2020)

Wow Ryan that pizza looks amazing. I could def eat that for breakfast! Will have to steal this. Maybe I can get my daughter to eat eggs now if I tell her its on pizza haha. Points for sure!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Ok Ryan, that there are a couple of nice lookin' pizzas.
> 
> Kudos on the creativity, and damn it's breakfast time and I just read Roberts post and now this....calling a time out to head for the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Thank you John! Isn't it funny how these posts make a person hungry,  sometimes even if ya just got done eating. 

Thanks for the like 
Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wow Ryan that pizza looks amazing. I could def eat that for breakfast! Will have to steal this. Maybe I can get my daughter to eat eggs now if I tell her its on pizza haha. Points for sure!


Thank you,  and thanks for the like! Definitely steal it and smother it with bacon and cheese...what eggs? Lol be curious to see if she eats it

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 24, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Thank you, and thanks for the like! Definitely steal it and smother it with bacon and cheese...what eggs? Lol be curious to see if she eats it



I'm with ya on this one Ryan. John has a picky eater in his midst. Be funny to see her gobble down that pizza and catch her reaction when john tells her what it is   

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 24, 2020)

Great lookin pizza . I bet the cheese wiz was good on there . I bought my son the Lodge pizza pan for Christmas . Got it from Amazon .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Great lookin pizza . I bet the cheese wiz was good on there . I bought my son the Lodge pizza pan for Christmas . Got it from Amazon .


Thanks chopsaw, it worked perfect for the pizza.  We really like our pizza pan, although it is way under used 

Ryan


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Feb 24, 2020)

Looks awesome! We do a couple pizzas with cheese sauce instead of tomatoes. You should try doing a Philly Pizza with cheese sauce, steak, peppers onions and mushrooms and mozz. MY favorite!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2020)

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Looks awesome! We do a couple pizzas with cheese sauce instead of tomatoes. You should try doing a Philly Pizza with cheese sauce, steak, peppers onions and mushrooms and mozz. MY favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Baxter's! Your pizza looks dang good too! I would have to leave green peppers off or I would be only one eating it... oh poor me! Lol. Used to have a small bar about 4 miles away that made awesome beef mushroom and onion pizzas but of course they closed.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for the like 
A
 Ancho


Ryan


----------



## flagriller (Feb 26, 2020)

Bass Pro Shops carries CI pizza pans from Lodge, as well a s a slew of Lodge CI and Carbon Steel


----------



## Marian Starks (Apr 22, 2020)

Really delicious and mouth watery. I often eat it in breakfast, In the beginning it was very hard for me to make delicious, i make it  by mixing yeast, flour and olive oil, and many other necessary components, but i thing timing of mixing them matters a lot and has a direct impact on its taste. But by practicing many times i am able to make it at my own


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 14, 2020)

Thanks for the like 

 Central PA Cowboy
  I appreciate it!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 14, 2020)

Dude I totally missed the chicken and waffles pizza the first time around. That looks damn good too!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 14, 2020)

It wasn't bad...maybe some smoked chicken would help bring in more flavor.  It was spur of the moment my son wanted to try.

Ryan


----------

